# online shops & breeding for betas???



## sandie (Oct 5, 2011)

hi,
i am wanting to breed betas, but have heard that online shops sell the most extravagant breeds/ colours for both male and females. what are the best shops and what can you recommend? 
thank:betta:s x,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Shops are basically a no no.I would decide what color and finnage you want to breed and look for a professional breeder of that type.Join the International Betta Congress.

Do you have any clue what goes into breeding bettas?Please read up on it here:http://www.aquariumforum.com/f52/breeding-bettas-16897.html

Breeding takes alot of time and money,and you will get little to none of it back.Also lots of space.Jars everywhere!

Fry foods must be cultured too if you are to raise a decent number of fry.

So after reading all that,and stuff,and still decide to get into it,and have any questions Im always here as well as other members for any questions on everything!


----------



## sandie (Oct 5, 2011)

thank you for your reply i have just read you breeding bettas link and found it really interesting! is it always the male that tends to the fry? how long does it take for the fry to hatch?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment!

Yes its always the male.They are paternal parents(meaning father raised,as opposed to maternal,mother raised.)

Eggs take anywhere from 24 to 36 hours depending on tank temp.


----------

